# 10 Great Trails



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 16, 2011)

Here's a list of my favorite New England mountain biking trails.  

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/09/ten-favorites-pantheon-of-new-england.html

Have at it.


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go check out  some of your MA trails in the future. I did most of my riding as a kid in CT (Case Mountain, Manchester) was my #1 riding spot - primarily because it was the only good trails within riding distance :lol:


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd love to hear about some CT favorites as I have yet to do any mountain biking there (or RI). I'm planning on at least one trip down this Fall.


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

Locally I've only done a few spots -- Douglas State Forest (which is kinda flat for me) but there is some nice fireroad, and some decent singletrack off of that. 

A couple other places aroun dhere. I've been working on finding a new bike for myself, (desparately needed!)


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm partial to a few of the trails at Nassahegon. The Dip, Halfpipe, and B52 are all super fast and have a ton of flow.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 16, 2011)

I saw that Batchelor street and Robinson (Agawam) are on your hit list. Just let me know when and I will give you a tour. You also need to check out Millers Pond in CT and Lynn Woods in MA. Both are crazy technical!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks Evil, I hope to take you up on that offer this Fall.  I also need to hit Vietnam this Fall, given that it's been a while since I've ridden there.  I'm sure at least one of the trails in there would qualify, but honestly I can't remember which was which. 

As for Lynn Woods, I've been there.  Granted it has been a couple years, but there's nothing I remember having the right combo of flow and technical challenge.  Lynn definitely has a special place in East Coast riding though.  I can easily say that Lynn is hands down the most technical of the places I have seen.  Lots of  riding on bedrock and maneuvering around, over and through boulders.  Perhaps if I was a better rider I'd enjoy Lynn a lot more than I did. For now I'd recommend it to the experts, intermediates looking to learn how to ride hero lines, and noobs looking for a dose of humility.

And Wood, I'll be sure to check out Nassahegon when I get down to CT.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 16, 2011)

Pretty sure a trail or two.....or 5 at Batchelor street / Earl's trails will make your list.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 16, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> And Wood, I'll be sure to check out Nassahegon when I get down to CT.




Let me know when your down in the area......Rock star tour for you!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice list. Having ridden the VT stuff on there (and thanks for showing Maine some love by throwing Ginn in the mix) I wonder, if Webs is on the list, why not Kitchel?  Granted, the riding through the trees on Webs is very cool, but Kitchel is (IMHO) more enjoyable all the way around.  (again, not knocking Webs as I do look forward to it every time I ride KT)  A very strong case could be made for Sidewinder as well.  Tap and Die is definitely great as well.

I need to get down to Mass to check out some of the stuff you listed there as i have seen it mentioned countless other times.


----------



## Hado226 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you like Nipmuc, you're gonna love the stuff we're building in Charlemont, probably ought to hit the Turner Trail in Pittsfield MA too.  I'd say it belongs ahead of most of the KT stuff on your list.  Much longer with a nice feel for the terrain of the mountain.

Really difficult to build a top 10 trail list, since there is so much variety on offer in New England. Mountain Biking in New England: enjoy what's close, but don't be afraid to explore a few hours away!

Happy Trails


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 19, 2011)

Hado- Sounds like I need to add Western Mass to the New England trail sampling tour.  But, better than KT?  Them's fighting words!    Although, you're right... If they're like Nipmuc, I'll probably love them. 

How far along are the Charlemont trails?  

And Loaf... As I mentioned in my article I prefer natural terrain over glorified pump tracks.  Both Kitchel and to a lesser extent Sidewinder feel "terrain park-ish" with the bermed turns.  I suppose Sidewinder doesn't really deserve that tag given that the "berms" are actually the natural hillside terrain.  Hmm.. More thoughts for an edited list.

And Hado, you're right. So hard to come up with just ten.


----------



## Hado226 (Sep 19, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Hado- Sounds like I need to add Western Mass to the New England trail sampling tour.  But, better than KT?  Them's fighting words!    Although, you're right... If they're like Nipmuc, I'll probably love them.
> 
> How far along are the Charlemont trails?
> 
> ...



RE Charlemont:  We're making progress, about 7 or 8 miles of Single Track finished as of this past weekend.  Probably adding about another mile or more this week (I'm up to slightly more favorable side hill pitch so the bench cutting will be minimal, rake and ride anyone?).  With the existing double track and unimproved roads, 4+ hours of riding possible.  Plus only another couple miles up to Dubuque with its 30 miles or so of ST.

RE KT:  Sure it is a great destination, but I find the trails a bit too predictable.  I really prefer trails with some changes in character - reverse the grades so you do some climbing on a basically down-hill trail, don't avoid all the rock on a swoopy trail, a few smooth sections in a technical trail give some respite.  (Just the opinions of a middle aged volunteer trail builder so take it as you wish)


----------



## awf170 (Sep 23, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> And Loaf... As I mentioned in my article I prefer natural terrain over glorified pump tracks.  Both Kitchel and to a lesser extent Sidewinder feel "terrain park-ish" with the bermed turns.  I suppose Sidewinder doesn't really deserve that tag given that the "berms" are actually the natural hillside terrain.  Hmm.. More thoughts for an edited list.



Completely agree.  If I want to ride a glorified pump truck I go jump on the lift and ride Knightslayer or that super buffed out blue (can't remember it's name).  When I pedal for my DH I like it be a bit more natural feeling.  



Hado226 said:


> RE KT:  Sure it is a great destination, but I find the trails a bit too predictable.  I really prefer trails with some changes in character - reverse the grades so you do some climbing on a basically down-hill trail, don't avoid all the rock on a swoopy trail, a few smooth sections in a technical trail give some respite.  (Just the opinions of a middle aged volunteer trail builder so take it as you wish)



Completely get what you're saying, but the reasons you don't love KT are the exact reasons I love it.  As someone who does 90% of their riding at Lynn Woods, a place without even a hint of flow as noted above, I love going away to KT and riding predicable, smooth and easy trails.  I honestly try to avoid all the technical trails and just ride the smoothest and fastest single track there.   I guess Lynn Woods (actually all of eastern Mass) got me pretty sick of rocks so I embrace any riding that is rock free.  

Best trail in the east....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CF2U6-Yms4&feature=channel_video_title
or just the best feature in the east... I can lap this thing all day


----------



## Superbman (Nov 5, 2011)

Hado, you got to be feeling pretty good about seeing the Nipmuck in the top 10 (I know I am...and it's not even the best trail at Wendell!).

I'd include a number of trails from Ascutney over a couple of the KT trails (South Ridge Run , Split Rock,  Independence Trail...which is one long, amazing trail).  

I am a fan of the Tap and Die, Sidewinder, Tody's Tour type trail as well.

Throw in Missing Persons from Batchelor St.

The Stuff Hado is fashioning in Charlemont is pretty awesome, that place will be destination worthy by late Spring 2012!


----------



## massbmx (Nov 8, 2011)

Just saw this, cool list.  Never been to most but I agree that Vietnam would probably make the list, and if you're around the area Foxboro is pretty fun and flowy in sections too.


----------



## Hado226 (Nov 14, 2011)

Superbman said:


> Hado, you got to be feeling pretty good about seeing the Nipmuck in the top 10 (I know I am...and it's not even the best trail at Wendell!).
> 
> I'd include a number of trails from Ascutney over a couple of the KT trails (South Ridge Run , Split Rock,  Independence Trail...which is one long, amazing trail).
> 
> ...



Absolutely, to all your points Liam.  Yesterday we had 35 riders hit Charlemont in its entirety.  19 miles, 16 of it single track, 3500' of climbing/descending.  Several 2-3 mile technical, but flowy in their own way, single-track downhills in the mix.  Good Fun.


----------



## LauraJillian (Feb 3, 2017)

Great list! I'll have to try some of those. I miss riding in the winter time!


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 3, 2017)

Why do you not ride in winter? This winter has been great in southern New England for mountain biking and even road. I've been riding 3-4 days per week all winter. Last weekend I did a TB ride Sat an a road ride on Sunday. I'm in CT but Boston conditions can't be that bad?


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 9, 2017)

mlctvt said:


> Why do you not ride in winter? This winter has been great in southern New England for mountain biking and even road. I've been riding 3-4 days per week all winter. Last weekend I did a TB ride Sat an a road ride on Sunday. I'm in CT but Boston conditions can't be that bad?



One of my main reasons why I don't ride in winter is that I just can't figure out the right way to layer. I always get rather unpleasantly cold. Can't avoid sweating due to the nature of the activity and the cold wind generated by moving fast just chills me down. So I end up riding in cold sweat. All the sweat wicking fabrics and windproof layers just don't help much. I'm always riding in cold sweat.
 I can easily deal with this  in XC skiing and winter hiking but not biking in cold weather. 

Indeed, the conditions around Boston and Southern NE have been really good for MTB, but the cold just gets me. As to road riding, it's the same issue plus all that salt on the road requires a lot of bike cleaning after each ride.


----------



## ironhippy (Feb 9, 2017)

Bumpsis said:


> One of my main reasons why I don't ride in winter is that I just can't figure out the right way to layer. I always get rather unpleasantly cold. Can't avoid sweating due to the nature of the activity and the cold wind generated by moving fast just chills me down. So I end up riding in cold sweat. All the sweat wicking fabrics and windproof layers just don't help much. I'm always riding in cold sweat.



I find that the key for me is to not start sweating. If I'm starting to sweat, I'm wearing too many clothes, so I take a layer off.
If I dress "correctly", I am rather cold when I start and am on the verge of sweating when moving.

I find it's easier to start my ride with an uphill that gets me warmed up.

I also quite often put a layer back on during long descents.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 14, 2017)

I sweat while mountain biking no mater how cold it is.Even in the low 20s with just a base layer and a thin jacket or jersey I soak both through by the end of the ride. I'm never cold except the first few minutes and usually just my fingers. The key is to ride hard for the entire ride. If I stand around chatting after the ride then I'll get cold. Most of my friends don't sweat as much as me but they rarely complain about being cold  while mountain biking. The road is a different mater. Anything under 40 degrees and I'm freezing no mater what I wear. So 40-42 degrees is my road limit, if its colder than that I'm on the MTB.


----------

